# beautiful day for Pics



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

As its a glorious day thought a few pics wouldn't go a miss....and we all like pics


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

them smoked indicators look sweet mate
but never been a fan of the A8 wheels if im right


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sweet 

and the wheels [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.... I know the wheels are not everyones taste but thats what i got


----------

